# Brake kit no more ?



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Last month I went on to the Hoye site and they were selling a kit to replace both sets of rear brake shoes. 
Kit included the springs and gaskets. Today I can't find the kit anywhere. Does anyone know if they're still selling kits ?
Or do I have to buy everything separately ?
Tractor is a YM1300D

Mad


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

That may have to do with the new ownership. All States Ag Parts | Used & New Tractor, Combine & Skid Steer Parts (tractorpartsasap.com)


----------

